# (WHITE FLAG) Anopportunity to make the hello kitty 8 string a reality :)



## Spondus (May 11, 2009)

i've been thinking of building a guitar for a while now and this fairly low tech competition may be the incentive i need to actually built a hello kitty 8 string:
The plan is as follows:


Maple neck with maple board and pink inlays
pine body? im trying to get in the spirit of things and use something cheap, want to see how it works out too
will make my pickups myself too until i actually have to plug it in and force myself to buy new ones
scratch plate (hello kitty's face of course) made out of plastic sheet, sprayed using stencils and then an ass load of clear coat applied
gloss pink body (for the lulz)
will probably make my own bridge too but buy saddles
let me know what you guys think


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 11, 2009)

DO IT!! 

You'll have to make the inlays something cool though. Like cat ears?


----------



## Spondus (May 11, 2009)

im afraid that i lack teh skillz to be doing any complicated inlays, would be amusing though


----------



## Elysian (May 11, 2009)

Do they sell maple at home depot/lowes? I looked all over and couldn't find it, I really want some, itd be ideal for my fretboard.


----------



## Spondus (May 11, 2009)

im afraid that B&Q (the uk's) equivalent, sells no suitable wood of any kind other than doors because the population of the uk are in general too stupid to know what to do with it.


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 11, 2009)

Dude, B&Q stock wood. At least, around me they do. Tbh, I've never really looked for sheets of timber, but if I can't get it at B&Q, I'll go to a timber yard and get something cheap, to try to follow the flow. 

I might enter this comp, since summer is gonna be loooooong.

I'll also be doing a 'real' build though, 'cos I've had my eye on a bit of mahogany from an old table that someone probably doesn't need anymore. Though even that's cheaping out a bit 

EDIT: Lol, I totally forgot to mention to the OP: DO IT. 

Seriously, if you pull it off, I will love and adore you.


----------



## oscillat0r (May 11, 2009)

Spondus said:


> i've been thinking of building a guitar for a while now and this fairly low tech competition may be the incentive i need to actually built a hello kitty 8 string:



Batz Maru is way more metal


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 11, 2009)

I gotta see how this turns out.


----------



## darren (May 11, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Do they sell maple at home depot/lowes? I looked all over and couldn't find it, I really want some, itd be ideal for my fretboard.



The one near me carries maple in the same section where they have the mahogany and poplar boards.


----------



## troyguitar (May 11, 2009)

Hmm interesting - mine (and apparently Elysian's) only had Oak and Poplar each time I've been there.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 11, 2009)

My Lowes only has Poplar and Oak.... have seen neither in Home Depot, but I also haven't really looked...prices are much higher.


----------



## Elysian (May 11, 2009)

darren said:


> The one near me carries maple in the same section where they have the mahogany and poplar boards.



Yeah my home depot only has oak, poplar, and pine(and maybe some other stuff not for guitar use)... I'm gonna have to check Lowes, and possibly look closer at Home Depot.


----------



## cadenhead (May 12, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Yeah my home depot only has oak, poplar, and pine(and maybe some other stuff not for guitar use)... I'm gonna have to check Lowes, and possibly look closer at Home Depot.



The Home Depot by my place has Maple. I had to hunt it down though. Also, they only had strips, but if you're going to make a laminated neck it should work fine (for my build anyway)


----------



## DaveCarter (May 12, 2009)

8-string hello kitty guitar?? You Sir, do indeed win


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 12, 2009)

this sounds epic


----------



## Apophis (May 12, 2009)

awesome idea


----------



## guitarjerry (May 12, 2009)

You guys could try aspen, if they have it. They have it at my Lowe's. I think I read somewhere it is an "alternative tonewood" to basswood. I may use it if I decide to build one.


----------



## twiztedchild (May 13, 2009)

I think you should give it to me if you make it since I thought of it  joking but I would want to see some pics


----------



## Spondus (May 14, 2009)

thats true! you did make me thing of it, credit where credits due i suppose  you had a mockup quite a while ago if i remember


----------



## twiztedchild (May 17, 2009)

Spondus said:


> thats true! you did make me thing of it, credit where credits due i suppose  you had a mockup quite a while ago if i remember


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 17, 2009)

This should be an epic build..Hello Kitty FTW


----------



## twiztedchild (May 17, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


> This should be an epic build..Hello Kitty FTW





Can't wait to see if it does get built


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 17, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Can't wait to see if it does get built


 If he doesn't i will build two


----------



## twiztedchild (May 18, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


> If he doesn't i will build two



 and give me one??


----------



## Andrew_B (May 21, 2009)

Spondus said:


> scratch plate (hello kitty's face of course) made out of plastic sheet, sprayed using stencils and then an ass load of clear coat applied


 

even though this is a totally queer build... lol
i shall offer one suggestion....

if you use clear acrylic or perspex for the scratchplate you may be able to get away with spraying with stencils on the underside of it


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 21, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> and give me one??


 ......yes


----------



## Spondus (May 21, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


>



Yes! there it is! freakin sweet! dont think ill be doing the headstock like that though


----------



## Methilde (May 21, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


>



Dude... that is EPIC!!


----------



## snuif09 (May 21, 2009)

are 3 rods necessary 0.o


----------



## twiztedchild (May 23, 2009)

Methilde said:


> Dude... that is EPIC!!



Yes it is. and I made this pic like 3 months back 



snuif09 said:


> are 3 rods necessary 0.o



 yes....


 No I just are not that great at photoshoping pics so it is really just there because I couldn't figure out how to get rid of it 



gatesofcarnage said:


> ......yes



 Sweet!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 24, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Sweet!


----------



## twiztedchild (May 24, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


>



 I'm glad I crack you up.  


 now....get to work on my guitar!!! joking.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 25, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I'm glad I crack you up.
> 
> 
> now....get to work on my guitar!!! joking.


How do you know i haven't built your guitar yet and it isn't at your house for pickup?!


----------



## twiztedchild (May 27, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


> How do you know i haven't built your guitar yet and it isn't at your house for pickup?!



 2 reasons...

I checked my mail already and you don't have my address


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 28, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> 2 reasons...
> 
> I checked my mail already and you don't have my address


 Check again and how do you know i dont?.......


----------



## twiztedchild (May 28, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


> Check again and how do you know i dont?.......



 the only think I got in the mail guitar related was the Kahler trem Hufschmid sent me


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 29, 2009)

Well thats awesome I wish Hufschmid would send me stuff, oh and this


----------



## Filip S (May 29, 2009)

I think, my friend, you just secured yourself a pretty f***ing awesome future. people will tell stories about you, and put your name in operas. 
make that kitty sing. only you can do it, and the whole world believes in you.
go forth and... yeah ok i ran out of ideas. good luck!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Advice: put 2 leds (green or red) inside hello kitty's eyes in the pickguard
that will make that little cat look insane


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 11, 2009)

Make that pussy squeal.


----------



## Arminius (Jun 11, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> Advice: put 2 leds (green or red) inside hello kitty's eyes in the pickguard
> that will make that little cat look insane



do it


----------



## Variant (Jun 24, 2009)

You should Photoshop eight ears onto the Hello Kitty graphic.


----------



## Piro (Jun 29, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> Advice: put 2 leds (green or red) inside hello kitty's eyes in the pickguard
> that will make that little cat look insane



For sure do it. We did it recently (see hell kitty thread in standard guitars) and it turned out sick!


----------



## Snoop (Jun 30, 2009)

Great idea! You can also do 6-string bass or even 12-strings touch-style bass LOL


----------



## cabbageconfed (Jul 5, 2009)

METAL!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 5, 2009)

cabbageconfed said:


> METAL!!!


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Jul 9, 2009)

Toss a Floyd on there just for even more lulz... Unless you like the bridge you make... 

Wait a minute... NO! They don't make 8-string floyds do they?... 
Come to think of it, are there even any 8-string tremolo systems out there?!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 9, 2009)

6or7mattersnot said:


> Come to think of it, are there even any 8-string tremolo systems out there?!



Kahler. gaunten's custom Roter has one.


----------



## DeanLamb (Sep 4, 2009)

The triple truss system made me crack up! I work at a music store and we sell a surprising amount of those hello kitty strats!


----------



## damigu (Sep 5, 2009)

we can haz updates, plez?


----------



## Bungle (Sep 23, 2009)

damigu said:


> we can haz updates, plez?


x2


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 23, 2009)

+3 to Updates!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 23, 2009)

+4 pweezz


----------



## The Beard (Oct 10, 2009)

+5!!!


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 12, 2009)

+6


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 12, 2009)

+6!!!!! Wait... +7!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damigu (Oct 13, 2009)

damigu said:


> we can haz updates, plez?



+8!

(am i allowed to quote myself?  )


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 13, 2009)

+10 dammit!!
oh.. 
And to make this even better.
ALL IN FAVOR OF TUNING THIS PUSSY LOW Bb HIGH Ab SAY AYE!!!!!!!!!



AYE!! \m/


----------



## SHRC7 (Oct 16, 2009)

AYE and yes, we need updates


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 16, 2009)

No more asking for updates, please. I'm gonna be cleaning the threads up soon, just to make things easier on the judges, so cleaning out all the +48932849320's is a chore. I'm also gonna be contacting the entrants who haven't updated recently just to see what the deal is as it's pretty likely that at least a couple have given up or forgotten entirely, so we'll all know for sure within the week.


----------

